# Saint Luis Rey Serie G No. 6 Cigar Review - Solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good smooth creamy flavor profile, the big gauge makes it fun to smoke. Solid feel when you grab onto it.

Read the full review here: Saint Luis Rey Serie G No. 6 Cigar Review - Solid smoke


----------

